
Anthony Burgess at 100: unearthly powers - lermontov
http://www.prospectmagazine.co.uk/magazine/anthony-burgess-at-100-unearthly-powers-clockwork-orange
======
nolanl
As a teenager I came across the eclectic medley of Anthony Burgess novels in
my school's library, and fell in love. They're all so vastly different and
weird and yet they made for great reading:

\- The Wanting Seed: sci-fi about an overpopulated planet, full of dry humor

\- The End of the World News: a musical about Trotsky's final days in Mexico,
mixed with Freud and an Earth-destroying comet. Supremely weird but
entertaining

\- Tremor of Intent: Ian Fleming-style spy novel

He also wrote books on linguistics and was a composer. (Not sure about his
compositions, but I have a degree in linguistics and found "A Mouthful of Air"
to be solid.) Really underrated writer.

~~~
JauntTrooper
I had the same experience in my teenage years. I also remember enjoying 'One
Hand Clapping.'

------
interfixus
The quasi-religious stuff in Burgess gets old fast, but boy, the man could
write. His best novels are linguistic powerhouse rollercoasters, and they
stand up well to repeat readings.

The Long Day Wanes trilogi and Kingdom Of The Wicked are among my personal
favourites.

------
saxonklaxon
His subtitling in English of _Cyrano de Bergerac_ (1990) was a major part of
why I fell in love with that film.

------
cafard
His memoir _Little Wilson and Big God_ is most interesting also.

